# Gamesload: Mit PC Games 20 Prozent Rabatt beim Spiele-Download sichern - jetzt einen von 10.000 Gutschein-Codes abgreifen!



## TheKhoaNguyen (27. Juli 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Gamesload: Mit PC Games 20 Prozent Rabatt beim Spiele-Download sichern - jetzt einen von 10.000 Gutschein-Codes abgreifen!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Gamesload: Mit PC Games 20 Prozent Rabatt beim Spiele-Download sichern - jetzt einen von 10.000 Gutschein-Codes abgreifen!


----------



## maxilink (27. Juli 2012)

cool bin durch pcgames in die guild wars 2 beta gekommen und jetzt kann ichs mir auch noch billiger kaufen


----------



## seamusharper (27. Juli 2012)

dann probiers mal  Momemtan keine Guild Wars 2 Codes vorhanden, na danke Gamesload


----------



## Sajonara-Nightman (27. Juli 2012)

Das Game kommt erst am 28.8 bis dahin werden sie sicherlich wieder welche haben


----------



## seamusharper (27. Juli 2012)

Aber die Beta-Events... ;D


----------



## Sajonara-Nightman (27. Juli 2012)

Sind doch vorbei


----------



## IlllIIlllI (28. Juli 2012)

wenn man wüsste wie stark dieser collectors elite skill ist in gw2 wenn der wolf nur dumm rumsteht bringt das ja nix


----------



## billy336 (30. Juli 2012)

das torchlight II cover erinnert mich total an die alten ultima spiele


----------



## ElKodo (30. Juli 2012)

Und das gehört in die Topnews?

Und der Ball, der rollt bergab, bergab, bergab...


----------



## Kwengie (30. Juli 2012)

wie geil, alle Welt spricht nur von Battlefield 3 Premium.
interessiert mich nicht, wird auch nicht für 5,00 Euro oder so gekauft, weil 60% des geilen Premium Pakets ungenützt bei mir rumliegen würde.

und wieso soll ich mir Premium kaufen, denn das Back to Karkand DLC habe ich ja schon, war in der Kaufsversion schon drinnen und mich interessiert eigentlich nur noch Armored Kill, das sind zwei ganze DLCs, die mich interessieren.
Das andere ist mir zu CoD lastig, aber ich finde es nicht gut, daß EA genau diese Käuferschicht hofiert und wir anderen, die das ach so tolle PremiumPack nicht haben, sind die Arschlöcher.

Wieso kriegen die wieder zwei neue Tarnungen hinterhergeschmissen und die Normalos nicht???


----------



## manugru (30. Juli 2012)

Auch wenn es ein wenig komich ausgedrückt war....  Aber ich bin voll deiner Meinung, ich finde es auch absolut nich okay, das die Vollpreisspielerschaft in zwei Klassen geteilt wird, und würde diesen Trend auch zutiefst bedauern... Für mich ist das eine verschleierte Anhebung das Kaufpreises um 100%


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Juli 2012)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Das war doch immer das große Plus eines Computerspieles, dass jeder gleich war und jeder gleich behandelt wurde. Jetzt entwickelt sich das auch zu Zwei-Klassengesellschaften.


----------



## Kwengie (30. Juli 2012)

so nach dem Motto:

ich habe das dickste Geld,
also kann ich mir die dickste Knarre kaufen.


----------



## Throgon (31. Juli 2012)

Keine Ahnung wo ihr auf der Seite BF3 für 30€ findet. Momentan kostet es ca. 52€.


----------



## xdave78 (31. Juli 2012)

Da kauf ich mir die DLs lieber bei cdkeyshere.


----------



## l00ser2 (31. Juli 2012)

Und ich bin mehr als nur froh , auf solches meckergesindel wie die da unten kann man doch im Spiel getrost verzichten.
DIe kriegen einen Headshot und nachher spammen Die den Chat zu das man doch eh nur wegen "N00b-Premium" gewonnen hätte...
Wagt es bloss nicht Bf3 zu kaufen und die noch (Normalen) Mitspieler zu belästigen ihr Mecker-tantchen.


----------



## fsm (31. Juli 2012)

Kann man diesen BF3-Key dann auch in Origin akitiveren? Denn von Gamesload halte ich weniger als gar nichts.... Man kann von Steam und Origin halten, was man will -- aber nun auch noch auf diversen Internetseiten die Spiele total verschüttelt kaufen, nein danke.


----------



## stawacz (1. August 2012)

fsm schrieb:


> Kann man diesen BF3-Key dann auch in Origin akitiveren? Denn von Gamesload halte ich weniger als gar nichts.... Man kann von Steam und Origin halten, was man will -- aber nun auch noch auf diversen Internetseiten die Spiele total verschüttelt kaufen, nein danke.


 
ja sicher kann man das,,,n kumpel hat sich letzte woche erst BF3 geholt,,allerdings bei fast2play...innerhalb von 5 min war der key da,,und nach weiteren 30 minuten wars fertig runtergeladen...einfach bei origin/steam den key des spiels deiner wahl eingeben(produktkey einlösen)und fertig..hab selbst noch nie probleme gehabt,,weiß auch nich was es da zu flamen gibt


----------



## Trinity17 (1. August 2012)

Teilnahmebedingungen:

.... "ausgenommen den in diesem Artikel genannten Produkten"

Was genau bedeutet das jetzt?


----------



## Throgon (2. August 2012)

fsm schrieb:


> Kann man diesen BF3-Key dann auch in Origin akitiveren? Denn von Gamesload halte ich weniger als gar nichts.... Man kann von Steam und Origin halten, was man will -- aber nun auch noch auf diversen Internetseiten die Spiele total verschüttelt kaufen, nein danke.


 
Wo sollte man den denn bitte sonst aktivieren? 99% der aktuellen Spiele sind an Origin gebunden und können NUR so aktiviert werden. Was denkst du denn warum Origin unter anderem so in der Kritik stand?!


----------



## Buurz (2. August 2012)

- Guild Wars 2 - Digital Standard anstatt 49,95 € => PCG-Preis mit 20% nur 39,96 €

Sehr sehr witzig ...
http://www.gamesload.de/guild-wars-2-digital-standard-edition/?xtmc=guild+wars+2&xtcr=2


----------



## Tominator7 (2. August 2012)

Sollte das normale GW2 innerhalb der Frist nochmal verfügbar sein, würde ich da glatt zuschlagen.


----------



## Ghaz4 (2. August 2012)

" Die Codes gelten auf das gesamte Angebot, ausgenommen den in diesem Artikel genannten Produkten."

Soll das heißen für GW2 und Battlefield 3 kann man den Code gar nicht einlösen?
Gw2 die normale Edition ist auch im Moment nicht verfügbar und die wissen bei Gamesload auch nicht, wann es wieder kommt...... somit kann man das Angebot (zumindest mit der Hauptwerbung GW2 UND BF3) nicht nutzen!


----------



## Tominator7 (2. August 2012)

Ghaz4 schrieb:


> " Die Codes gelten auf das gesamte Angebot, ausgenommen den in diesem Artikel genannten Produkten."
> 
> Soll das heißen für GW2 und Battlefield 3 kann man den Code gar nicht einlösen?


 
"Das Angebot gilt für alle Spiele-Downloads außer für die Games-Flatrate-Abo, Xbox LIVE Microsoft Points und Gamecards."
Das ist damit gemeint.


----------



## Ghaz4 (2. August 2012)

Ah alles klar, dann hoffe ich mal, dass GW2 bis zum 12. nochmal verfügbar wird


----------



## hermano (2. August 2012)

Den Artikel-Hinweis auf buffed.de BITTE als [Anzeige] oder [Gewinnspiel] vermerken!
Man glaubt tatsächlich bestimmte Angebote sind fix zu dem angegebenen Preis erhältlich!

Konsumentenschutz! Die Aussage: "..gelten auf das gesamte Angebot, ausgenommen den in diesem Artikel genannten Produkten..." gilt als absichtliche Irreführung!


----------



## FlorianStangl (2. August 2012)

Tominator7 schrieb:


> "Das Angebot gilt für alle Spiele-Downloads außer für die Games-Flatrate-Abo, Xbox LIVE Microsoft Points und Gamecards."
> Das ist damit gemeint.


Korrekt. Die Teilnahmebedingungen wurden angepasst, so dass es hoffentlich niemand mehr falsch versteht.


----------



## Mochico (3. August 2012)

Hmm würde mir ja gerne Guild Wars 2 für 39 EUR bestellen. Leider ist es nicht verfügbar


----------



## Tominator7 (3. August 2012)

Gerade gesehen, dass GW2 Standart-Version jetzt wieder verfügbar ist, allerdings ohne Frühstart und Bonus-Item (Ring). Aber für 40 Euro ja trotzdem nicht zu verachten.


----------



## Patschl (7. August 2012)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Da kauf ich mir die DLs lieber bei cdkeyshere.


 
Die Seite hat keine guten Bewertungen...
cdkeyshere.com | WOT Reputation Scorecard | WOT (Web of Trust)

Ich würd dir dann eher als Alternative g2play.net empfehlen.


----------

